# After cremation of a beloved 4 legged family member



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

How many of you have or have not spread the ashes of a beloved 4 legged family member?


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I saved one of mine to be Layed with her best friend that passed two years after her ( 1.5 months ago).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I buried the wooden box with cremains on part of our property where development is not allowed


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope. I can't guarantee we won't be moving in the future. If I move, the ashes are coming with. Sounds creepy, I know...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have our dogs' ashes in our bedroom.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We buried the ashes of our old english, when we built this house, we have a dedication rock, in front yard, dedicating this house to our son shane, we put the ashes next to it. Then when jamie died, i had a hard time burying her, but finally did it out back, where she liked to lay, and watch the birds, Spencer, will go with me, when i die.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We have Cobey's ashes on the mantle over the fireplace next to her picture.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We spread some of the ashes, and the rest of them were sent away to be made into a year-round ornament.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the ashes of two dogs and two cats in my closet. None of them had a special tie to a place, so they will go with me wherever I go. When Jasmine's time comes, we will spread her ashes up at the lake. I may keep a few to carry with me, but the lake is her special place. I haven't decided with Jasper and Danny yet.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'm a little slow these days - we had our beloved border collie put down in January of this year, and I just saw his little container this morning. I asked my mom about it and she said it's been there since January...I'm not sure if I was purposely trying not to see it or what, but I added his collar and tags to it...then broke down and had a good cry.

We didn't get the ashes of our first golden or of our cats, but I've kept their collars all these years.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have Sandy's and Riley's ashes in a beautiful cookie jar  They go wherever I go...always will.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the ashes of both Dakota and Phoenix in my offce at home. I'm still trying to find the perfect urn to put them in. I might spread some of them at the creek which was their favorite place to walk. In Dakota's case, he's been gone for 10 years and I haven't been able part with them yet and Phoenix...it's still too raw for me... I can't bear the thought of letting any part of him go yet.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We have Jazz & Greta's ashes on our shelf in the living room. I need to find an urn where I can mix them together. The were best friends since they were weeks old and died within 46 days of each other : (


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife and I are lucky in that we live in her ancestral farmhouse with 150 acres of hardwood forest surrounding a meadow of about 7 acres. In that meadow is the family graveyard. When Tuppence slipped away this past summer and joined our other beloved goldens it became official: dogs outnumbered humans in our graveyard.

Tuppence was the first we had cremated. The others we buried intact. But each has a large stone on top, and each has his or her own granite gravestone with their name, the years they graced our lives, a set of paw prints, and something special about them. Tuppence's reads: "Love in a furry wrapper."

And her stone is pink, because she was a girl.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We have never spread the ashes of our animals. We have a special place at our cottage for all of them to be buried. We have 200 acres of forest and lake up there so it's very private and peaceful. They are buried several feet below and we place a big rock ontop with their name on it. With Skokie, our family heart dog, she got a special place right next to the cottage with a beautiful flower garden on top, overlooking the lake.


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

When we lost Sundance, we took part of her ashes and spread them at Dog Beach in San Diego. I could not bring myself to throw away the container that we brought the small amount of ashes in, so I put some sand in it and placed it in the wooden box with the rest of her ashes, her collar and one of her tennis balls. She now rests under a big tree at her grandparents' house right next to Miss Kitty and now their chocolate lab, Cocoa has joined them.

We will be taking Callie's ashes to be buried next to Sundance, Miss Kitty and Cocoa in May or June. In her box, there is her collar, her pumpkin cat and crazy water fowl stuffies. I feel bad that we have to wait so long, but the new puppy will not be big enough to go on that long of a trip until then and plus since it is becoming fall/winter we have to think about the weather conditions. 

We still might take some of her ashes to Dog Beach, since we are going there after Arizona. But I don't know, it will be the puppy's first trip to San Diego, so I am thinking that I just want to enjoy seeing her experience Dog Beach for the first time. Not that we will not think about all the good times that we had with Sundance and Callie, those are wonderful memories. I am feelling much better right now thinking about them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep all of mine in a cedar chest at the foot of my bed. Current count 35 cats, 10 dogs, 1 goat and 1 one eyed bunny. When I go we will all be mixed together and scattered in Golden Cove up at the lake. It's the dogs and my favorite place.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I spread their ashes in their favorite spot(s) they had during our life together.

I do keep their collars, a lock of fur, pictures etc, but to me it is important that the their physical remains be returned to the Earth.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have never spread the ashes of any of my pets. That is because they have all been buried intact. I couldnt bear to see my Meg been taking away by the vet as I didn't want her leaving home. My dad buried her as he has all my pets (horse been the exception). No I shall never leave her!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Sam's ashes on my mantel and they will go with me when I pass, as will Ike's when his time comes. I've made sure that my wishes are known to my family.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I spread Gus's ashes at his favorite spot in the whole world - the air he jumped through off the dock at the lake house. Right out from the dock in this picture:











I keep his ID tag on my keychain, and we still have the wooden container they gave us for the ashes.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if a dog's ashes can be placed in a casket with a human? I would love to be buried with Cobey's ashes some day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears running down my face, Brian. I may scatter some of Selka's ashes at Lake Estes in Estes the next time we are out there. He loved to swim there so.

I have Selka's dog tags on a chain with my amethyst. I used to have Max's there as well. Helps me feel closer to him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Starfire5 said:


> Does anyone know if a dog's ashes can be placed in a casket with a human? I would love to be buried with Cobey's ashes some day.



I sure wouldn't see why not. People get buried with cars and motorcycles. Surely ashes would be fine. I am having my dogs ashes scattered with mine in the mountains when I go.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never spread their ashes. The only 'favorite place' our boys have ever had was with us, so we've kept the ashes in urns, here at home. Alomar and Cooper are on the built-ins by the front door, so they can stand guard (something both of them always enjoyed doing.) Gunner was my velcro boy, so he's in my bedroom on top of the armoire.
When we moved several months ago, we had to make a special trip to the new place, so we could bring Alomar and Cooper's urns over here in the car. I couldn't stand the thought of them being packed up in a box and hauled around by the movers. Silly, I know, but the thought really upset us. 

I also have nice keepsake boxes for each of them, where I keep their collars, a favorite toy, their papers, etc.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I've kept George and Max's ashes intact. They are in my office. Their collars and tags are in a special place. I took Grace's ashes with me on vacation, and spread some of them at my friend's farm. It was one of her favorite places, along with the island at Stone Mountain where she loved to swim. Right now, her ashes and collar are in the box next to my bed, not far from where she slept.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Our beautiful Bear's ashes are in an urn on my parents fireplace mantel. Right next to the urn is a picture of him we had done by a professional photographer. Every evening before bed and every morning my parents wake up they touch the urn as a way to say goodnight and goodmorning to their beloved boy. 

I have his pawprint on my fireplace mantel. It is the only object of real value I own. Eveything else can be replaced.

Kim


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

with Fred, I spread half the ashes in his favourite places where we would go walks, and the rest went into a big pot with a small conifir tree that I can take with me if I ever move


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I asked my mom and I guess I do have a semi-correction... our first golden was "partially" buried by his favorite lookout spot. It was the top of the back alpine hill where it overlooked the property and the back fields. He would sit there with the wind rustling through his long red hair and look absolutely happy and at peace with his world. 

The rest of his ashes are in their place in the curio cabinet. There's a tidy wooden box for each past golden.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I lost both my golden boys to hemangiosarcoma in 2009 within 8 month of each other and had them both cremated. I never wanted them to be sitting in a box, on my dresser or some corner of the house. I planted a flowering cherry tree in my front yard and buried their ashes with the tree. I never thought the tree would bloom this year, but it was just beautiful as were my precious boys. This way their spirit will always be free and forever growing.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

We have both Ryder's and Molson's ashes on shelves in a hutch in my dining room.
We never talked about spreading their ashes anywhere.
I know how much better I felt just getting them home so I think I will just keep them with me.
My kids joke that their Mom and Dad will be little old people surrounded by little pine boxes


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

When we lost Gwen our yellow lab - we knew we would be moving within a few years. Our Vet suggested we spread some of the ashes in the yard, and keep some in an urn. We did move 2 years later, but it has always bothered me that she was split up. 

We lost Wolfie and for some reason did the same thing....although that doesn't bother me as much, she is in the yard and in the house. With Aiyana she was my sons dog, it was his choice, and she is in a beautiful carved wooden urn...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Starfire5 said:


> Does anyone know if a dog's ashes can be placed in a casket with a human? I would love to be buried with Cobey's ashes some day.


That's exactly what I'm doing. No one has to know that they're with you. Just have a family member place their remains in the casket before it's sealed. When my Grandmother passed, all the Grandchildren put letters, trinkets, mementos, and other items of sentimental value in with her. The Parlor director did not mind.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have only had one Golden (Lyndi) cremated, which was 2 years ago tomorrow. 
I thought at the time I might put 1/2 her ashes in the backyard, where she loved to be out in, and keep the other half. However to this day I have not brought myself to do that and have kept them all in a urn.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MidasMom said:


> This way their spirit will always be free and forever growing.


When I read this, I immediately thought of something we gab about in my family. We aren't really into spiritualism when it comes to animals, but at least in this case... well, basically, we feel that when a dog dies there is something that is left behind and guides the next dogs or the dog left behind. 

So when we lost our first dog, his younger brother suddenly matured a bit and we finally started to see glimpses of our first dog (what he had imprinted) in this other dog. 

Our current golden, we like to say there is bits of all three of our previous goldens in him. And of course we love him all the more for it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Never been able to - my gang are on a shelf in our bedroom, and when my time is up they will be cremated with me


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> We spread some of the ashes, and the rest of them were sent away to be made into a year-round ornament.


 
I would like to get more information on this if you don't mind me asking


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> When I read this, I immediately thought of something we gab about in my family. We aren't really into spiritualism when it comes to animals, but at least in this case... well, basically, we feel that when a dog dies there is something that is left behind and guides the next dogs or the dog left behind.
> 
> So when we lost our first dog, his younger brother suddenly matured a bit and we finally started to see glimpses of our first dog (what he had imprinted) in this other dog.
> 
> Our current golden, we like to say there is bits of all three of our previous goldens in him. And of course we love him all the more for it.


Ditto, my fellow golden lover, ditto!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I have only had one Golden (Lyndi) cremated, which was 2 years ago tomorrow.
> I thought at the time I might put 1/2 her ashes in the backyard, where she loved to be out in, and keep the other half. However to this day I have not brought myself to do that and have kept them all in a urn.


Aw, I remember Lyndi. I can't believe it's been 2 years...doesn't seem that long. Of course for you, I'm sure it feels much longer.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucky's ashes are in a glass cabinet in the living room. In a wooden box with her collar on top.

She would want to be close to me.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My first dog is in the freezer......*JUST KIDDING....*
But really, the first Paco and Dudley are in the side yard intact, pointed north, toward the house with a Dogwood tree for each.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

We have Arties ashes here at home with us and Larry has requested upon his death they be snuck in with him.

J&J will go with me.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My dear Rusty is on my fireplace mantle in a beautiful wooden box. Like some others here have said, I didn't want to place any of him in the ground or around the property because we may not stay here forever... where I go, he goes....... 
I told my DH that he is to be put with me when I go..... 
I miss him so very much....... but at least a little part of him is in the room with me..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Bridge Boys are in my study with me where I spend most of my time, watching over me. There are favorite photos and in Barkley's case a copy of a book I wrote about him and a photo book of our favorite photos of him. They will go with the first of us to pass.

This thread reminds me of a funeral I went to a few years ago. The couple was heavily involved in Golden Retriever rescue and when the husband died the widow brought the surviving dogs and the boxes of ashes of their other dogs (with large photos of the dogs)to the service. She asked some of her closest friends to bring their own dogs as well as one of their favorite foster dogs. It was an interesting service, definitely memorable.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Gabby's ashes are on the Mantle next to her picture. My daughter always wanted Gabby to be in her wedding (if she ever get's married), so I took some of the ashes and a lock of Gabby's hair and put it into a heart locket and gave to her Christmas the year Gabby died, so she can wear it and have Gabby with her when she gets married. 
I told my wife I want to be cremated and have Gabby's, Sam Dog's, and any other Golden we get's ashes mixed with mine and spread into the wind at Kitty Hawk, N.C.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I went out on my friend's boat with some of mine and Bridget's closest friends and we scattered some of her ashes in the Pacific Ocean, because swimming in the ocean was one of her favourite things. The rest are in the beautiful box that was returned to me. They are on the shelf in the living room along with a box with her collar/leash/portable water bowl and a lock of her fur. I have her id tag on my keychain too. And now I'm crying like there's no tomorrow because I lost her just six weeks ago.

This is a picture of my dear friend Fred (it was his boat) helping to scatter her ashes. The other picture is me and my friend Jane on our memorial sail for Bridget. I miss her terribly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ken and I*

Ken and I have Gizmo, Munchkin and Snobear's ashes in their containers on a shelf in our Family Room with their pictures in front of the box.
They are ALWAYS WITH US that way!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Holmes with us.We got a rose bush to plant in memory of him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lyric's and Tiller's ashes "live" in the beautiful old grandfather clock that Gini left to me. I am happy to know they are there. Other beloved dogs have been buried either in places special to them, or here, on our property where they were happiest.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

It was my intent to spread my guy's ashes over his favorite swimming beach but when the time came I cried like a baby and couldn't do it! I thought I was just a wimp! He'll just have to hang with me!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I saved the ashes and would like to have them spread with my own ashes when my time comes - I've always had a dog at my side. Rob you didn't give us that choice so I was unable to vote.

Pete


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

puddinhd58 said:


> My dear Rusty is on my fireplace mantle in a beautiful wooden box. Like some others here have said, I didn't want to place any of him in the ground or around the property because we may not stay here forever... where I go, he goes.......
> I told my DH that he is to be put with me when I go.....
> I miss him so very much....... but at least a little part of him is in the room with me..


Our sweet Rusty is on a shelf of our entertainment center in our living room in his beautiful wooden box as well. His picture is on the front along with an engraved tag with his name and dates. I have his collar and locks of his hair and tail put away. I too did not want to put him in the ground as we may not stay here either and he will always go with us. Those couple of days that he was gone when he went to be cremated were awful and I couldn't wait to have him back home with me. My family has been told that I want him to be buried with me when I go as well as our current Goldens and Terriers and any others we may adopt before I pass on.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I had my beloved cat, Reggie, cremated. Gosh, this makes me cry just beginning to type... I spread a small amount of his ashes underneath the hostas by the fence in our backyard.....his most favorite place to be in the world. Every so often, when I see the leaves blow or rustle, I forget for a split second and expect him to come running out. The vast majority of his ashes are in my bedroom and they will stay with me for all of my life. Before he was cremated, they took an impression of his front paw. That, along with his favorite toys, are all with his ashes. 

Now I'm having a full-out cry..... I'll miss him forever.


----------

